# HS1132 Bucket Extension Installed



## slick_cl

Figured I'd start a new thread for this since it seems like a popular item that's hard to find. I went to my local Honda dealer yesterday to pick up a bushing for my 1132 and thought I would ask if they had any ideas where I could find a bucket extension. Without hesitation the parts guy heads to the back and comes out 15 seconds later with a box. He had some in stock!! For the 1132 the part number is 172-083 and it's made by ESF/Gripo in Canada. Cost for me was $80 CDN. I also got an email back from C-Equipment yesterday that said he carried the same ones made by ESF/Gripo. A few bucks more expensive though. Don't know if C-Equipment ships to the USA but that could be an option for the American folks.

Installation is pretty straight forward. I opted to change some of the hardware for stainless steel to avoid rust. The bucket is now 25" high which will be awesome for my EOD snow. Here are some pictures with the unit installed.


----------



## sr71

Nice find….thanks for posting


----------



## micah68kj

Welcome to the forum.

Hmmm.... I'm not sure I would be happy with that space above the bucket and below the extension. Seems like the snow would pack in there? Maybe I'm not seeing it correctly. 

You've got a fine looking machine.


----------



## slick_cl

micah68kj said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Hmmm.... I'm not sure I would be happy with that space above the bucket and below the extension. Seems like the snow would pack in there? Maybe I'm not seeing it correctly.
> 
> You've got a fine looking machine.


I thought the same thing however it's not a solid fit so the snow will just end up melting and the water will seep out of that area.


----------



## tinter

Makes it look even meaner.


----------



## Apple Guy

It looks very close to the factory Yamaha version, but the Honda version has less attention to detail in making it fit without the space on the top of the bucket. Still, I may look into buying one. My last blower was one just like the picture below and there were many times I needed the extension with drifts. I sure miss that blower, it was a large frame 8hp that totally out performed my HS 928. I would of need a HS1132 to match it. http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m596/mcbnh/ys828t.jpg


----------



## bwdbrn1

Thanks for posting that information. I've been trying to get one of those for my HS622 for years! Found a Honda dealer in the UK a couple of years ago that would ship one to me, but I'd have had to have sold my first born to get it here. I'm going to try to hook up with those folks you mentioned.


----------



## slick_cl

Here's the link to the manufacturer's website : ESF


----------



## Coby7

You know you can still use the drift cutter knives.


----------



## JnC

Sweet looking machine and thank you for the pictures, I have been looking for one of those as well and from the discussion in the other thread it seems like c-equipment is the go to source for the extension. 

Here is a link to c-equipment page. 

#1 Honda Snowblower Snow Thrower Parts Canada


----------



## slick_cl

Coby7 said:


> You know you can still use the drift cutter knives.


Yeah I tried them on with the extension and they only stick out a few inches over the extender. I have limited space to store the blower and the drift cutters really get in the way. I will only use them if I have to.


----------



## Rockproof

Sexy. Would love to do this to my classic HS80 but am unsure if the bolting pattern would work between the extension for the HS724 and my HS80.


----------



## RoyP

Nice looking machine.


----------



## chaulky45

Nice , I had a buddy of mine make one for my 2009 724


----------



## chaulky45

*Shroud made for the 724*



































View attachment 26929


View attachment 26937
[/attach]


----------



## Shredsled

Oh nice!
I was about to start the identical thread, haha, but you beat me to it by picking one up local.
I just received shipment confirmation on my order from c-equip. It took a week for the confirmation although they took my money right away. No big deal though, our first wave of snow already melted.
Mine ended up costing $100.98, even though they show free shipping on orders over $75. I'm not gonna complain though, it is what it is to get it over here, usually it's the other way around.

Also, I never noticed that ledge/gap above the housing either, atleast not on any photos of the smaller Honda machines with the extension. If it causes issue I could always experiment with some aerosol big gap filler and shave it to profile. Or even just make a separate sheet metal inner panel and a few rivets. I doubt it'll be much of a headache though.
Honestly, this is probably my only gripe, but for some reason I just don't like how it covers the "1132" sticker on the side! This is purely aesthetic, but it does not appear to be a factory part which is what I would have wanted. 












...I also just noticed the auger housing stamping pattern on the side of your 1132 is different than on my 1132... yours has 3 distinct recessed areas. Mine are all connected (hard to explain). I hope my bolt pattern is the same.


----------



## slick_cl

Shredsled said:


> Oh nice!
> I was about to start the identical thread, haha, but you beat me to it by picking one up local.
> I just received shipment confirmation on my order from c-equip. It took a week for the confirmation although they took my money right away. No big deal though, our first wave of snow already melted.
> Mine ended up costing $100.98, even though they show free shipping on orders over $75. I'm not gonna complain though, it is what it is to get it over here, usually it's the other way around.
> 
> Also, I never noticed that ledge/gap above the housing either, atleast not on any photos of the smaller Honda machines with the extension. If it causes issue I could always experiment with some aerosol big gap filler and shave it to profile. Or even just make a separate sheet metal inner panel and a few rivets. I doubt it'll be much of a headache though.
> Honestly, this is probably my only gripe, but for some reason I just don't like how it covers the "1132" sticker on the side! This is purely aesthetic, but it does not appear to be a factory part which is what I would have wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I also just noticed the auger housing stamping pattern on the side of your 1132 is different than on my 1132... yours has 3 distinct recessed areas. Mine are all connected (hard to explain). I hope my bolt pattern is the same.


I noticed too that it covers a bit of the 1132 sticker which bugs me a bit. I thought about trimming the side bracket then was worried about rusting. I've been contemplating making a custom HS1132 sticker for the top of the bucket extension however I'm having a hard time finding the fonts and stuff online.


----------



## Shryp

slick_cl said:


> I noticed too that it covers a bit of the 1132 sticker which bugs me a bit. I thought about trimming the side bracket then was worried about rusting. I've been contemplating making a custom HS1132 sticker for the top of the bucket extension however I'm having a hard time finding the fonts and stuff online.


A few people on here have used this guy with good results. He doesn't list any Honda decals, but people have said he does custom ones when asked. Maybe he could make you a full 1132 sticker and you can cut it to fit?

Reproduction Snowblower Decals - Vintage Reproductions


----------



## Shredsled

Hey slick, did your gripo come with instructions? I didn't see any with mine. Not that it is a complex install, but I see yours is installed just slightly different than how I did mine.

I see your side flaps are under the upper bucket... I put mine on the outside, but may change it now.

Also, it doesn't appear you used the carriage bolts on the sides. And mine had 4 much larger washers, which I put on the top 4 bolts.
I also had two longer bolts leftover with nowhere to go...?


----------



## slick_cl

Shredsled said:


> Hey slick, did your gripo come with instructions? I didn't see any with mine. Not that it is a complex install, but I see yours is installed just slightly different than how I did mine.
> 
> I see your side flaps are under the upper bucket... I put mine on the outside, but may change it now.
> 
> Also, it doesn't appear you used the carriage bolts on the sides. And mine had 4 much larger washers, which I put on the top 4 bolts.
> I also had two longer bolts leftover with nowhere to go...?


I also did not have any instructions. I did the flaps on the outside because I wanted the side pieces to be as tight as possible against the bucket. My hardware is different than yours as I went out and bought some stainless steel stuff to avoid rust. I also noticed two longer bolts that didn't fit anywhere. I kinda wish it would have been a one piece unit.


----------



## JnC

Shredsled, how long did it take for your extension to come in? Any issues with duties? 

ALso, could you post or PM me the pictures?


----------



## Shredsled

JnC said:


> Shredsled, how long did it take for your extension to come in? Any issues with duties?
> 
> ALso, could you post or PM me the pictures?



It took about 2 weeks after clicking the order for me to receive it in Michigan. Nothing about duty involved luckily. And I saw on the label that they were charged about double for shipping than I paid...

I can snap some photos later on today.


----------



## tonysak

Anybody know if this would work on a 1332? I imagine it would. 

Anybody have a lead on some side extensions?


----------



## Shredsled

Sorry, not sure if it would fit 1332, but I would speculate the fitment would be same.

I am so glad I got my Gripo hood extension!
This last snowfall (shown in my quick pic below) was much deeper down on my pond and needed the taller mouth to cut through edges. Was a lot of fun actually!


----------



## slick_cl

Nice! Mine has also come in handy this winter... the snow at the end of my driveway after our latest storm was actually taller than the blower with the bucket extension. I am loving the Honda with the adjustable gas shock, just need to tilt it up a bit to clean the top of a pile of snow then backup and scrape!


----------



## JoeyD

slick_cl said:


> Nice! Mine has also come in handy this winter... the snow at the end of my driveway after our latest storm was actually taller than the blower with the bucket extension. I am loving the Honda with the adjustable gas shock, just need to tilt it up a bit to clean the top of a pile of snow then backup and scrape!


What's the adjustable gas shock?


----------



## Shredsled

JoeyD said:


> What's the adjustable gas shock?


Canadian models use a gas shock to adjust height instead of a foot pedal with 3 notches.


----------



## blizzard hater

did you get the extension from toys?


----------



## slick_cl

blizzard hater said:


> did you get the extension from toys?


Yup! Really worth getting... also too cheap not to pass up. $80


----------



## RoyP

JoeyD said:


> What's the adjustable gas shock?


Something that Americans can't get


----------



## JoeyD

RoyP said:


> Something that Americans can't get


They must think that we're tougher


----------



## paul29

Americans cannot get the 12v electric start model with battery nor the 12v electric chute rotation nor 12v electric deflector on top of the chute. Only in Canada you say!!


----------



## chaulky45

*724 bucket extension*



slick_cl said:


> Figured I'd start a new thread for this since it seems like a popular item that's hard to find. I went to my local Honda dealer yesterday to pick up a bushing for my 1132 and thought I would ask if they had any ideas where I could find a bucket extension. Without hesitation the parts guy heads to the back and comes out 15 seconds later with a box. He had some in stock!! For the 1132 the part number is 172-083 and it's made by ESF/Gripo in Canada. Cost for me was $80 CDN. I also got an email back from C-Equipment yesterday that said he carried the same ones made by ESF/Gripo. A few bucks more expensive though. Don't know if C-Equipment ships to the USA but that could be an option for the American folks.
> 
> Installation is pretty straight forward. I opted to change some of the hardware for stainless steel to avoid rust. The bucket is now 25" high which will be awesome for my EOD snow. Here are some pictures with the unit installed.


I bought the same bucket extension as yours for my 724 from the web site you posted a few weeks ago,I took the homemade one off , I just noticed I have my side pieces on wrong, I have mine on the outside instead of on the inside part of the top of the exension, I was looking at it over and over thinking it was not on right and there was a gap at the top on the sides of it,it was late at night when I got the extension and put it on out doors never realised it was on wrong untill I just had a closer look at yours


----------



## E350

Any idea where I can buy the auger bucket extension for my HS1132?
I tried the links in this thread and they were No Longer Available.


----------



## orangputeh

E350 said:


> Any idea where I can buy the auger bucket extension for my HS1132?
> I tried the links in this thread and they were No Longer Available.


because of this recent snow??? haha. you can google maybe or get some flat stock , drill some holes and attach to bucket as drift cutters. I have some but they are under 4 feet of snow somewhere.....:sad2:


----------



## E350

Yes, Sunday my auger bucket was 2-4" under the top of the snow.
I will blow the driveway again tomorrow because of today's snow and the snow since last Sunday.
I have been meaning to buy the bucket extension for a few years now.


----------



## orangputeh

E350 said:


> Yes, Sunday my auger bucket was 2-4" under the top of the snow.
> I will blow the driveway again tomorrow because of today's snow and the snow since last Sunday.
> I have been meaning to buy the bucket extension for a few years now.


a lot of people ask me this but the links i find bear no fruit. I bet @tabora knows. he seems to know where to get most things Honda related.

maybe he will see this and help you. I heard this morning on TV that they expecting another 6-12 feet at high elevations likewhere you are at. when this happens to me I go out and do every 12 inches but I have that luxury being retired now.

when I was working and came home to 2 plus feet and a 4 foot berm I was cussing like everyone else.

do you have any cool pictures?


----------



## tabora

E350 said:


> Any idea where I can buy the auger bucket extension for my HS1132?
> I tried the links in this thread and they were No Longer Available.





orangputeh said:


> a lot of people ask me this but the links i find bear no fruit.


 Sadly, our U.S. source is out of stock/not answering inquiries, and the only other source I know of is in Canada: https://www.esfdirect.com/en/snowblower-extension-honda-hs1132


----------



## aa335

@tabora
I'm inspired by your HSS1132 with the bucket extender, tach, thermometer, drift cutter, and light bar. How much does it cost for the bucket extender shipped to US?


----------



## tabora

aa335 said:


> @tabora
> I'm inspired by your HSS1132 with the bucket extender, tach, thermometer, drift cutter, and light bar. How much does it cost for the bucket extender shipped to US?


Our US importer is no longer in the business. The only source I know of is to go to Canada and purchase one at one of the stores listed here (or perhaps get one of our Canadian friends to get one and forward it): https://www.esfdirect.com/en/amlocator


----------

